# Protien Cookies



## TommyNaylor (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi all, i have recently made some protien cookies which i did not enjoy eating.

I showed one of my pals the recipe and he said it was quiet different to what he remembers making (which he rated).

Im just searching about to see if anyone has a recipe they would recomend? i will be using vanilla protien, the rest of the ingrediants i am easy on. Be it brazils, almonds or peanuts ect.

Cheers for any feedback.

Tom


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.proteinpow.com/


----------

